# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (Catharina Ziekenhuis)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (Catharina Ziekenhuis)
Michelangelolaan 2
Eindhoven

Bezoek de website van Catharina Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (Catharina Ziekenhuis).*

----------

